# Roll around receptacles on wheels?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like a rolling Osha issue to me. Where is the gfi protection for those outlets?


----------



## steampunk2309 (Nov 22, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Looks like a rolling Osha issue to me. Where is the gfi protection for those outlets?


This was put on my plate for redesign so that's one thing I've mentioned to my supervisor 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

steampunk2309 said:


> This was put on my plate for redesign so that's one thing I've mentioned to my supervisor
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


You might also tell him the whole thing needs to be sunk in the lake. The deep lake.


----------



## steampunk2309 (Nov 22, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> You might also tell him the whole thing needs to be sunk in the lake. The deep lake.


Any idea about the neutral issue though?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*It's wrong wrong wrong*

First off it should be fed with 4 wire.
Grounds and neutral need to be seperated.
GFI is required for temp power.

Stop using it NOW someone is going to get killed, you have current flowing on the ground or no ground. What do you mean no netural on 208 single phase, When you have 120v receptials??????


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

steampunk2309 said:


> Any idea about the neutral issue though?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I have lots of idea's and one is you need to have an electrician redo that.


----------



## steampunk2309 (Nov 22, 2016)

just the cowboy said:


> First off it should be fed with 4 wire.
> Grounds and neutral need to be seperated.
> GFI is required for temp power.
> 
> Stop using it NOW someone is going to get killed, you have current flowing on the ground or no ground. What do you mean no netural on 208 single phase, When you have 120v receptials??????


Agreed it's a death trap ! The only available power is single phase 208 on these jobs that they use it on . And 110 receptacles are far to come by so they emplemented this death trap. I was tasked to make it "compliant" . As I see by your answers that we cannot make this compliant unless we feed it with 4 wire 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If there was some kind of device that could transform the 208v to 120v ...


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

That puppy needs an extreme make-over. 

1) 208 VAC is only available from a 208Y120 system. You'll need to bring a 4-wire conductor from that source to your 'floating' panel.

2) The neutral must be fully sized, but of course.

3) The usual drill is factory wired 'spider boxes.' These are OSHA complaint. 

I find it HARD to believe that you can gin up a superior build for the same amount of $$$.

Don't you really want liability to fall upon the guys that manufactured the spider box ?

You can always put casters under the feet of your spider boxes.

Temp power is usually laid on by the GC. All of the trades are expecting spider boxes.

Hint, hint.









Go check out eBay, too.


----------



## steampunk2309 (Nov 22, 2016)

telsa said:


> That puppy needs an extreme make-over.
> 
> 1) 208 VAC is only available from a 208Y120 system. You'll need to bring a 4-wire conductor from that source to your 'floating' panel.
> 
> ...


Prior employer used something similar I will behoove my supervisor to discontinue using this. All they need is a meaty drop cord and a gfci receptacle to get past this . The 208 receptacles aren't the problem it's them trying to use it also for 120v.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

What an embarrassing piece of junk.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Im going to guess you work for a restoration company


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

having seen how badly those spider boxes get pounded into junk, I have no problem with a home built one. But as others said, that one is a huge liability as it stands.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I've seen worse. Usually the worst of the worst are flooring prep guys or refinishers. I walked into an electrical room on a job that had the panel cover off with alligator clamps on the panel buses ........


----------

